
I lost my job because of COVID19 - AmruthPillai
https://dev.to/amruthpillai/i-lost-my-job-because-of-covid19-1e29
======
themodelplumber
That really sucks, especially given the emotional-geographical significance of
Germany to the author. Wow.

One observation: He's doing a fantastic job being vulnerable and authentic in
a very tight spot. Someone who has cultivated this gift is going to go far in
life in general, just IMO. Those who can't let themselves express what the
author expresses here may have to spend a lot more time spinning their wheels
when bad news hits.

Here's wishing the best to him, and much gratitude for providing an impressive
example of processing a difficult outcome.

